

Are We Becoming A Gadget Addicted Generation? - kloncks
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1221281/Are-gadget-addicted-generation.html

======
khafra
I've talked with a philosophy professor about this. She doesn't see a dividing
line between "modern technology" and "natural living." An "addiction" to a
Blackberry or iPhone is no more unnatural than a dependence on indoor plumbing
or grocery stores. Even language itself is a communication technology; no myth
of a noble savage should convince us to give up real, material benefits like
instant research on any subject from anywhere, or never getting lost.

